# Retreat farm in Maine



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

48 acre retreat in N W Maine 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is in the corner of ME not too far from NH or Quebec - a good place to be. A little closer to society than where I live up in the mountains, but still a little non-village surrounded by farms & forest.
48 acres of hardwood forest & modernised 1905 Victorian w/attchd. 2 car heated garage, duck pond, isolated end of road location, a valley for secluded shooting range, a level pad for your new barn, a fine big chicken coop & an outside wood boiler in North Jay , ME.
This survivalist owner is going to live on a big sailboat, and is ready to just about dump his retreat . Brokers - he has no mortgage & you know that means he could accept any crazy offer !!?
Selling at rock-bottom asking price, & may go lower as time goes on, but don't wait too long & let someone snatch this awesome house away !
5 bdrms., 2 baths, fireplace, hdwd floors & conventional oil furnace too.
Easy to switch from most efficient new gasification woodboiler to oil by turning 2 valves !
Heat your house w/free softwood from the transfer station down the road.
Starting at $189,000 & not even on MLS as yet ! 
Decent offer gets the terrific Polaris Ranger 5-seater that we toured the land with .
Owner showed us that those things WILL NOT TIP OVER !!! 
(I am the broker, not the seller. )


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Link? Photos?

Sounds nice and I'm not trying to be critical, but $189K doesn't sound like much of a steal; however, I'm not an expert in real estate in that part of the country.

It does sound nice, but for my preferences, there would have to be something truly amazing about the place to command that kind of price.

Again, no offense meant; but for someone who plans on actually homesteading; there are much better deals in various parts of the country (to include the other parts of Maine I have actually researched.)


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Newlife said:


> Link? Photos?
> 
> Sounds nice and I'm not trying to be critical, but $189K doesn't sound like much of a steal; however, I'm not an expert in real estate in that part of the country.
> 
> ...



There are certainly cheaper areas in ME to buy property, but there is a reason for that - a little of 'Appalachia' going on, and if you drove around those areas you might decide you didn't want to live there.
The $189k is an ASKING price for a big renovated victorian house on 48 secluded acres, and will go down until someone buys, but this price is under market value for the property & the area.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Newlife said:


> Link? Photos?
> 
> Sounds nice and I'm not trying to be critical, but $189K doesn't sound like much of a steal; however, I'm not an expert in real estate in that part of the country.


'
It IS a steal for that part of Maine close to the lakes and skiing.


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Got it. Again, not familiar with that particular area, but from what I gather, it sounds more like a resort area rather than a homesteading area.

I'm sure it is a great deal, just didn't expect to see resort properties advertised on a site more focused on homesteading. That's all


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Newlife said:


> Got it. Again, not familiar with that particular area, but from what I gather, it sounds more like a resort area rather than a homesteading area.
> 
> I'm sure it is a great deal, just didn't expect to see resort properties advertised on a site more focused on homesteading. That's all


The Vic on 48 acres is not really in a resort area, it is near enought to go fishing, hunting, or skiing in one, but it is down out of the mountains where the farms are.


----------

